# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  2-х ядерный или 4-х ядерный процессор? Что лучше?

## Вячеслав12

Имеются разные мнения по поводу применения 2-х или 4-х ядерных процессоров как для игр, так и для других задач. Ваши мнения, камрады?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## light59

Для сегодняшних игр 2хядерные. Для обработки изображений, звука и прочего рекомендуют 4.
Лично для себя выбрал бы E8400 ^^ , но не для игр, а потому что хочу такой и всё...  :Smiley:

----------


## IgorKr

Хм... я так систему не нагружаю, чтобы брать хайтек =) Макс. для чего пригодится крутой проц, а точнее куча оперативкы так это для виртуальной тачки.

----------


## Игорь

Зачем возить картошку на Порше? :Shocked: 
Но с другой стороны, если есть бабки, почему бы не повозить? :Beer: 
Моя мечта это 4-е тумблера на передней панели системника, для ручного управления каждым ядром и ещё один, для переключения с интегрированой видюхи на HD4870, и наконец красная кнопка, АЗОТ.

----------


## Вячеслав12

Пока лидируют 4-х ядерники...

----------


## maXmo

И что же это за разные мнения? Насколько мне известно, мало ядер не бывает.

----------


## Ego1st

Core i7 лучше, а он как раз и 4 ядерный=)

----------


## Вячеслав12

> И что же это за разные мнения? Насколько мне известно, мало ядер не бывает.


Такие, как, например, у light59...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Имхо все сильно зависит от:
1. Типа задач. Если задаче не нужны вычислительные мощности, то собственно ей пофигу, 2 ядра или 8, i7 там или Atom;
2. Количества прочессов и потоков, работающих одновременно. Чем больше чего-то одновременно делается, тем больше будет толку от множества ядер. Если задачи решаются поочередно и однопоточно, число ядер значимой роли не играет;
3. Оптимизация процессов под многопроцессорные с системы. Если есть некая супер-пупер вычислительная задача, но в ней один процесс с одном потоком, но он забъет один процессор на 100%, а остальные N будут работать на холостом ходу
4. Сбанасированность системы. Если в систему ставится N ядерный процессор, то должна быть быть соответствующая память (объем и скорость), хорошая материнка, шустрая дисковая подсистема и т.п. Иначе может получиться так, что некая супер-задача будет упираться в самый медленный компонент системы, например в HDD.
5. Возможность теплоотвода и питания. При прочих равных четырехядерник жрет больше энергии и сильнее греется (разница может быть в 7-15 градусов)
Следствие п.п. 2-3 могу заметить, что некоторые задачи могут просто не быть "заточены" под многоядерные системы и скажем на 4-х ядернике работать так-же (или даже хуже !), чем на 2-ядернике
Следствие п.п. 4 приводит к идее об уходе от вычислительной машины (пусть можной и многоядерной) и приходу к идее о вычислительном кластере - т.е. совокупности таких машин.
Вот на основании взвешиваняи этих пунктов имхо можно сказать, что для конкретных задач в конкретных условиях лучше это, а в таких-то случаях - лучше то. А иначе задача вырождается в нерешаемую головоломку "какой зверь лучше - слон или жираф"  :Smiley:

----------


## Игорь

Core i7 лучше, а он как раз и 4 ядерный=) :Smiley: 
Ага, а ещё лучше Core i7ЕЕ, за 999 у.ё. :Beer:

----------


## Вячеслав12

> Имхо...


К такому имхо можно прислушиваться.... :Beer:

----------


## Ego1st

> под многоядерные системы и скажем на 4-х ядернике работать так-же (или даже хуже !), чем на 2-ядернике


каким образом на 2 ядернике, будет лучше работать чем на 4 если оба процессора многоядерные..
если приложение заточено на 2 ядерные процессоры, оно точно также в 4 ядернике будет использовать 2 ядра и с такой же скоростью работать=)




> А иначе задача вырождается в нерешаемую головоломку "какой зверь лучше - слон или жираф"


в решаемую, слон и жираф немного неуместное сравнение=)) 
задел на будущее, недаром новые процы наращивают количество ядер, значить за ним ближайшее будущее и скорее всего рано или поздно программы будут под них оптимизированы их сейчас уже полно и игры уже делаються с учетом количества ядер..=)

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> в решаемую, слон и жираф немного неуместное сравнение=)) 
> задел на будущее, недаром новые процы наращивают количество ядер, значить за ним ближайшее будущее и скорее всего рано или поздно программы будут под них оптимизированы их сейчас уже полно и игры уже делаються с учетом количества ядер..=)


Еще как уместное  :Smiley:  - если например человек покупает ПК как пришущую машинку (или для ползанья по Инет и электронной почты) и не собирается решать математические задачи, играть в игры и монтировать видео - то у него одни потребности и ему этот "задел" не просто не нужен, а даже вреден (более мощный ЦП будет больше жрать электроэнергии, больше греться - как следствие системный блок будет сильнее шуметь, и будет дороже стоить при покупке). А для геймера цели и задачи совершенно другие, для научных вычислений - третьи...

----------


## maXmo

Пишущая машинка тоже может быть многопоточной. Открыть документ на пару мегабайт – это не хухер-мухер.

----------


## zhelezyaka

> Еще как уместное  - если например человек покупает ПК как пришущую машинку (или для ползанья по Инет и электронной почты) и не собирается решать математические задачи, играть в игры и монтировать видео - то у него одни потребности и ему этот "задел" не просто не нужен, а даже вреден (более мощный ЦП будет больше жрать электроэнергии, больше греться - как следствие системный блок будет сильнее шуметь, и будет дороже стоить при покупке). А для геймера цели и задачи совершенно другие, для научных вычислений - третьи...



    Если челу нужен комп тока для офиса, инета - для получения почты, писать бух_Учет итд , то подойдет Пенек _1й. или 2.й, а если в основном для развлечений и игр -    *в принципе 4 ядра для игр его и берут!* :Cheesy:  итп , то ни цена  ни ско-ка он жрет Электроэнергии греется шумит   человека "не испугает"!!!! ведь он берет его для своих же развлечений и своего удовольствия!!!!!

Ps. Слышал что 4 ядерники  еще нестабильно работают и недоработаны как и система Vista, и типа  ломаются на 2-3месяц после покупки  :Cheesy:  и пока 2-3х ядерники предпочитают в большинстве как и Windows_ХР :094:  ВМЕСТО vista!!!!

----------


## NRA

После появления HyperThreading у INTEL и HyperTransport у AMD начались разговоры: "О, у тя два проца - круто. А какая частота? 2,4 ГГц?!! Так это почти 5 ГГц в сумме!"

Это как многие полагали(ют?) что 64-бит машинки в два раза быстрее 32-битных. Но сама "ядренность" не даёт 2х-4х-8х и т.д. кратное ускорение, она позволяет немного снять нагрузку с ЦП и улучшить общий отклик системы. Разумеется, при правильной настройке ОС и соответствующем ПО.

Так что мое ИМО совпадает с Олегом и другими участниками, что 2х-ядерная машинка пока вполне справляется. Кстати, у меня такое впечатление или на самом деле MPS (реальные два ЦП) быстрее HТ и других эквивалентных "дуальных" гибридов?

----------


## Damien

опрос должен звучать хотя бы так:
какой процессор оптимальнее?
Если, сэкономленные деньги потратить на более производительную видеокарту, для игр, скорее всего, - будет лучше...

----------


## Вячеслав12

> опрос должен звучать хотя бы так:
> ...


Опрос должен звучать так, как он звучит...
А тем временем, рулят 2-х ядерники...

----------


## MasterAlexey

вообще, сейчас большой популярностью пользуются нетбуки. вот за ними будущее. таких мощностей, которые предлагают на сегодняшний день производители процессоров большинству "рядовых потребителей"  и не нужно!  :Smiley:  основное - в карман положил, когда нужно достал, влез в нет, асю и т.п. даешь процы атом в каждый комп  :Smiley: ) :094:

----------


## Damien

> нетбуки. вот за ними будущее. таких мощностей, которые предлагают на сегодняшний день производители процессоров большинству "рядовых потребителей" и не нужно!


через какое то время, нетбуки будут такими же мощными, как и нынешние "настольные" компы. Это - прогресс  :Smiley: 
Это сейчас низкие показатели рассматриваются как неибежная плата за компактность, а в будущем от нетбуков будут требоваться и низкое энергопотребление и достаточная скорость/емкость. Выдержат ли сейчас нетбуки виртуальный шлем (или что-то подобное)?
А, между тем, уже появились контроллеры управляемые мыслями  :Smiley: 




> А тем временем, рулят 2-х ядерники...


а чем 4-х ядерники хуже чем 2-х, если не брать в рассчет стоимость, потребляемую мощность? Теоретически - 4-х ядерники круче, а опрос всего лишь доказывает, что человек ищет некий оптимум, а не максимум.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Это че получается если у меня бартон, то я вообще ацтойщик/ :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## koksinator

Учитывая быстроразвивающийся рынок компьютеров и уже не высокие цены на 4х ядерные процессоры, я бы конечно купил Quad или i7  :Smiley:

----------


## GRom

Athlon 64 X2 - mne xvataet...

----------


## valho

Умножьте 100 глюков 2-х ядерного на 2 получится 4-х ядерный, в тех дешёвых процессорах, что почти в каждом домашнем компьютере, ошибок очень много.

----------


## fotorama

меня 4 ядра вполне устраивают =)

----------


## Not

> Имеются разные мнения по поводу применения 2-х или 4-х ядерных процессоров как для игр, так и для других задач. Ваши мнения, камрады?


4 однозначно и без вариантов!
Проверено опытным путем.

З.Ы. хотя конечно для тетриса и половины ядра хватит

----------


## Белый Сокол

Мой Q6600 меня вполне устраивает  :Smiley:

----------


## Dextrin

Я вот разницы между 2 и 4 вообще не улавливаю, оба тормозят

----------


## Damien

> Я вот разницы между 2 и 4 вообще не улавливаю, оба тормозят


это уже - диагноз...

----------


## Infernal_lightning

Голосовала за 4-х ядерные. Сейчас Intel Q9400... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Alexey R

У меня комп с двухЪядерным процессором.

----------


## Nvidia

Я тоже в будущем буду покупать двухъядерник... за глаза и за уши...
НО буду брать брать конфиг АМД,не нравятся мне цокеты 775 именно тем,что они травмируют мать. А чтобы не давать травмы лучше сразу отдельный кулер брать,у них немножко другой крепёж...
А насчёт стандартных кулеров на цокете 775,не знаю как два - три месяца,но через год однозначно могут быть проблемы...

----------


## Fiaramup

Всем привет. Поломался у меня айфон( посоветуйте, плиз, что делать. Загорается только яблоко при включении и потом сильно греется и отключается. Что может быть?

----------


## lordfilmkruto

Как по мне чем больше тем лучше.

----------


## dolecayi

четыре

----------

